

Ask HN: How does one get certified as an ETHICAL hacker ? - mshenoy4573

<p><pre><code>   I am a fresh graduate and not much of a programmer.
 I love the Unix environment though and have been hacking </code></pre>
around with the likes of Solaris and Ubuntu poring over the 
plethora of documentations available. I seek to attain a 
certification in say Solaris 10 and also probably Red hat 
which is more commercial. But I have come across these ethical
 hacking certifications which I found to be rather expensive.
 But I need fellow hacker opinions on how I should go about 
these certifications. Are these legit and do they have 
placements ? I intend to make a career in network security. 
Please advice
======
rmc
Depends what you want.

If by 'hacker' you mean security, then there are certs for that. Or start
hanging around, reading and practicing security stuff.

If by 'hacker' you mean a good programmer (that's probably what the hacker in
hackernews means), then you don't need a certificate for that. Just do lots of
programming.

------
ig1
Look at jobs adverts for the type of job you want and see what they ask for
cert wise, etc.

------
keefe
How about - PhD, focus on security?

